# Problema con elemento de conmutación en control de velocidad



## victor_oro (May 1, 2005)

Hola a todos.

Necesito controlar la velocidad de un motor DC de imán permanente de 2.5 HP, 2500 RPM y 180 VDC. He intentado emplear un circuito con un PWM de 15 KHz, utilizando un MOSFET IRFP350 como elemento de conmutación (chopper). El problema radica en que el transistor se calienta hasta el punto de quemarse.

Si alguien puede darme algún tipo de orientación al respecto, o algún ejemplo de como realizar un circuito apropiado, le estaré muy agradecido (cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida). 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 2, 2005)

Protegiste el MOSFET con un diodo de descarga?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

He visto que además del diodo entre el drenador (D) y la fuente (S) se coloca otro diodo inversamente polarizado en paralelo con la carga inductiva.


----------



## victor_oro (May 2, 2005)

Antes de todo, muchas gracias.

Si, tengo el transistor protegido, y coloqué un diodo "volante" en paralelo con la carga inductiva. El transistor tiene un diodo interno, además coloqué algunos varistores para protección. También coloqué una malla RC entre fuente y drenador y en paralelo al motor.

He visto que en muchos casos utilizan IGBT`s, pero también he visto controlar motores de 110 VDC con MOSFET... no logro encontrar la causa del problema...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Me atrevo a pensar entonces que estas utilizando un MOSFET de menor potencia, y por eso se recalienta hasta el punto de quemarse.


----------



## victor_oro (May 3, 2005)

fer dijo:
			
		

> Me atrevo a pensar entonces que estas utilizando un MOSFET de menor potencia, y por eso se recalienta hasta el punto de quemarse.



Tal vez, creo que voy a tratar con algún IGBT, voy a tener que probar.


----------

